# allergies or mange



## krollins (Jul 21, 2012)

About a month ago my 6 month old pit, Lilly, was covered in fleas. We were having a hard time finding a flea med that would work. About a month ago I got her a oatmeal based flea shampoo because she(and everyone one else in our house) was covered in them. I gave her 2 baths and then she started to break out into these pea sized bumps under her skin(manly around her rib cage). They weren't very noticeable. You could only really see them when walking behind her(cause of the hair growth). i quit using the shampoo(thought it was a reaction) and in about a week they went away. I finally found her a flea med that work and she broke out again. This time the bumps lasted a week and went away. Then out of the blue she started to lose her hair where the bumps once were. I noticed it was getting worse and is now spreading down all her legs and has a spot about her eye. The bald spots aren't red or look dry or irritated. Some people have said that its manage but I don't think mange would start out with bumps?? idk...She is on old roy dog food. I didn't realize how horrible that food was until recently so I am planning on switching her dog food tomorrow. Any ideas you think it might be allergy or mange?? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't hear you mention at all that you took her to the vet to see what was going on??? Maybe you should start there? It sounds more like a flea allergy and/or possible food allergy so I would get her off the old roy crap anyways as you stated. Are her fleas gone? Have you got them all out of your house? Also sometimes the chemicals present in the shampoos and the spot on treatments you use on their skin can cause adverse reactions and hives as well as allergies so I think a trip to the vet is in order. If it is mange she would need a skin scrape so they can check for mites under a microscope. Can you post some pics of your dog? Here are a few threads you can read through to get an idea of what others have been through.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/44813-maggie-has-mange.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/44071-skin-problems-possible-food-allergy.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/31696-skin-issues-help.html
Here is also the dog food comparison thread so you can find a food that is best. I personally would go with grain free 
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like allergies to me as it sounds like hives she broke out with but, I am not a vet. You need to take her to the vet ASAP explain what is going on because if those were hives they can be dangerous if the get in her throat and stuff. Also change her feed if she has allergies go to a grain free food really I would put her on a grain free anyways. Well I wish you the best of luck I hope you find out what is wrong.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

krollins said:


> About a month ago my 6 month old pit, Lilly, was covered in fleas. We were having a hard time finding a flea med that would work. About a month ago I got her a oatmeal based flea shampoo because she(and everyone one else in our house) was covered in them. I gave her 2 baths and then she started to break out into these pea sized bumps under her skin(manly around her rib cage). They weren't very noticeable. You could only really see them when walking behind her(cause of the hair growth). i quit using the shampoo(thought it was a reaction) and in about a week they went away. I finally found her a flea med that work and she broke out again. This time the bumps lasted a week and went away. Then out of the blue she started to lose her hair where the bumps once were. I noticed it was getting worse and is now spreading down all her legs and has a spot about her eye. The bald spots aren't red or look dry or irritated. Some people have said that its manage but I don't think mange would start out with bumps?? idk...She is on old roy dog food. I didn't realize how horrible that food was until recently so I am planning on switching her dog food tomorrow. Any ideas you think it might be allergy or mange?? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


Sounds like allergies to me.. I started using spot on preventatives @ 8 weeks for my pup and near the location where I applied it he also got small peas sized bumps some with puss, like a pimples on his back near that location of the spot on treatment. I discontinued use of the spot on preventatives and went to monthly pill form preventatives as recommended by my vet and have had with no issues since.


----------



## analane (Aug 11, 2012)

That is a serious problem Your Lilly is facing. Well, inspite of selecting random methods and treating her You must have taken her to an experienced vet. Even now its not that late and You can take her to vet now.
Bed bug removal nyc


----------



## lindsayawebb (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am new so take it easy....I am becoming concerned with my dogs skin. He is a bluenose pit - 10 months. What I'm noticing is that on his cheeks, under his chin, and his neck are covered in what looks like acne. I mean there are quite a few bumps and it's uneasy to look at to be honest. Anyway, they are pink and irritated looking. There are a few hair loss (small) on his face also. We're going to a vet on Monday but I'm wondering if anyone else has ever experienced anything like this with their dog...and what you did to comfort them until the vet visit. I'm thinking it's mange 

xo - Lindsay


----------



## lindsayawebb (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am new so take it easy....I am becoming concerned with my dogs skin. He is a bluenose pit - 10 months. What I'm noticing is that on his cheeks, under his chin, and his neck are covered in what looks like acne. I mean there are quite a few bumps and it's uneasy to look at to be honest. Anyway, they are pink and irritated looking. There are a few hair loss (small) on his face also. We're going to a vet on Monday but I'm wondering if anyone else has ever experienced anything like this with their dog...and what you did to comfort them until the vet visit. I'm thinking it's mange

xo - Lindsay


----------

